

Apple Store employees don't like being treated like criminals - ZanyProgrammer
http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/11/technology/apple-store-lawsuit-tim-cook/index.html

======
matt_s
Most of their products are connected to the internet in some way, right? You'd
think they would have the SN of all devices at a retail location in the
system, all the SN of devices sold that day or during that shift.

Wouldn't it be easier to just look at SN registered against inventory to see
if something is registered but a sale hasn't been recorded yet?

Then you know the store and could have their retail loss prevention look into
it. Seems more systematic than a "bag check". They don't check customer bags
right? For example in a mall location.

------
RexRollman
I don't know what's happened to this particular suit but it is going nowhere:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-
co...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-court-rules-
amazon-doesnt-have-to-pay-for-after-hours-time-in-security-
lines/2014/12/09/05c67c0c-7fb9-11e4-81fd-8c4814dfa9d7_story.html)

------
a3n
Regardless of public goodwill, retail is retail.

The only ambition you should have in retail is to get out of it as soon as
you're able.

------
allsystemsgo
Worked there for a few months while in grad school. Never had my bad checked.

~~~
LoneWolf
Can you give more details? What year? This could be more recent.

~~~
robwormald
I worked in several Apple Stores in the UK and US, probably 6+ years ago now,
and our bags were checked then.

